# Photoshop Elements 9 Plus



## Artrina (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm just about ready to buy PSE 9 and the best price is on the Adobe website - $79.99. The site advertises PSE Plus "For only US$40 more you can also enjoy convenient access to 20GB of  online storage; exclusive access to libraries of how-tos, artwork,  templates, and more; and ongoing deliveries of creative extras direct to  your desktop. Save US$10 off the first year of Plus compared with  purchasing it separately."

Is Plus worth it? I know there are great resources like this website where I can get help for free.

Thanks for any and all opinions!


----------



## KmH (Nov 3, 2010)

Artrina said:


> I'm just about ready to buy PSE 9 and the best price is on the Adobe website - $79.99. The site advertises PSE Plus "For only US$40 more you can also enjoy convenient access to 20GB of online storage; exclusive access to libraries of how-tos, artwork, templates, and more; and ongoing deliveries of creative extras direct to your desktop. Save US$10 off the first year of Plus compared with purchasing it separately."
> 
> Is Plus worth it? I know there are great resources like this website where I can get help for free.
> 
> Thanks for any and all opinions!


For just $73, you can buy 50 times as much storage and have it right there and not online: Amazon.com: Western Digital WD Elements 1 TB USB 2.0 Desktop External Hard Drive WDBAAU0010HBK-NESN: Electronics: Reviews, Prices & more

There are how-to's all over the Internet and you can join a nice Photoshop Elements forum for free at www.ElementsVillage.com to investigate artwork and template opportunities.

I would say, put your $40 to some other use.


----------



## Artrina (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for the reassurance. I know there are great free resources on the 'net; it sounds to me like it may be a tool for people who aren't too trusting of help on the 'net.


----------

